# Sticky  Creating the RECOVERY DISCS



## TriggerFinger

If your laptop is NEW it is encouraged to create the Recovery Discs as soon you booted it up the first time. Most laptop makers do not include the Recovery Discs in your laptop purchase. What is included is a recovery partition. Similar to a Recovery Disc this partition can be used to restore your system fresh to factory default settings, just like how it was when you first got it out of the box. Without the Recovery Discs, it would be almost impossible to restore back to factory defaults especially if a virus renders the recovery partition useless and defective. 

By the way the *RECOVERY DISCS are NOT BACKUP discs*. They do not include your personal files or the programs you installed on your own. They just 'recover' your system to how it was out of the box.

If your laptop is not NEW but you still have the recovery partition intact, you can still create the Recovery Discs. 

The following are links to the documents on how to create a Recovery CD:

*HP/Compaq*
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00809678#WhenCreate
http://www.wikihow.com/Create-Recovery-Discs-for-Windows-Vista-in-HP-Recovery-Manager

*ACER*
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/Acer eRecovery Management.pdf

*Gateway*
http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Mobile/8513017_Avalon_eRecovery_Ref_Gde_Web_R2.pdf

*Toshiba*
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/pma500208010_web.pdf
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/PMA500339010_web.pdf
http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...iceId=&dialogID=76918062&stateId=1 0 76902089

*Sony*
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/news-item.pl?mdl=PCGFRV27&news_id=8
http://www.kb.sony.com/selfservice/...ES_1_1&dialogID=29262555&stateId=1 0 29260575

*DELL* 
http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/document?c=us&l=en&s=gen&dn=1091713 -- READ the NOTES!!!
http://support.dell.com/support/top...58E26A65A4388E4FE040AE0AB7E107E3&l=en&s=gen#2

*IBM*
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-70804 -- Read this first
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-56102 -- Get Rescue and Recovery installer here

... more to come.


----------

